# 2007 cpc exam



## Joycelynn (Nov 6, 2007)

Can someone who has passed the cpc exam give me your best advise pertaining to taking the exam?

Thanks


----------



## med-biller (Nov 6, 2007)

I took the "Certified Coders Boot Camp" offered through HC-Pro and the knowledge learned in that 5 days was what I believe got me through.  It was intense but this course really prepared me better than anything.  It is costly but definitely worth it.  You go through each chapter of the CPT and they also give you a practice exam which you can study from before taking the exam.


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Nov 7, 2007)

Utilize the CPC study guide and sample tests found in it, also the Carol Buck "Certification Step" is a great resource as it has a cd on it with a practice exam that times you. Remember process of elimination and to utilize your guidelines.


----------



## carolholtz (Nov 8, 2007)

*test*

I took the test on Aug. 4 and passed.  I purchased the Carol Buck book thru Amazon.  Basically I studied daily for six weeks and took the practice tests several times.  The big thing with the test is to get the timing thing down.  You have 5 hours to complete 150 questions so you really have to keep moving.  I really believe if you can finish the test, you can pass.


----------



## cedwards (Nov 8, 2007)

Finish the test!  Move through the answers that you know or can find fast.  Go back to the ones you skipped once you are done!


----------



## tpkeith (Nov 8, 2007)

It has been several years since I took the exam.  Some people are auditory learners and others have to read and study the materials.  I did the ISP and took the exam just after my son was pulled from college and went to Iraq in 2003.  Talk about stress!!!  The best advice I can give is to study hard then believe in yourself and go for it.  Open the test and begin working on the questions one at a time answering the ones that come easiest.  If you get stumped of have doubts, keep moving.  On multiple choice tests, I have found there to be two "close" answers.  The trick is to know the right one!  If I had doubts, I marked the two closest answers and went to the next question.  When I completed the entire test, I went back to the marked ones and began to really ponder my answer.  Again, I didn't spend a great deal of time "sweating" the answer.  I moved on to the next one and even came back to the difficult ones.  Good luck to you!


----------



## pausuga (Nov 8, 2007)

*Test*

I took the exam on august and passed. I have studied coding with the ISP offered by the academy. I went to a review class for the exam at the local chapter.  I used the book step by step by Carol Buck for practice. If your local chapter offer a review class, go there, because they will give you some tips for the test. (if is possible go 1 or 2 month before the test, so you have time to practice). During the exam go firt to the questions you know and them the ones you are not sure. how you manage the time is the key.


----------



## Joycelynn (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for your response.


----------

